# Summary of my latest thoughts on taijiquan



## Zeny (May 25, 2016)

Well i originally wanted to write a proper introductory paragraph but in the end decided to go directly into the topic.

1) *Li (muscular energy) vs jin (springy energy)*

I have come to believe that the overall objective of taijiquan is the abandonment of 'li' and to build up 'jin'. At first we only know how to move our arms with 'li' (in this post i use the word 'arm' but what i describe is equally applicable to the rest of our body). We have to unlearn this and teach our arms to move without using 'li'. Initially, without using 'li' and having no 'jin', it will be a difficult period to go through as we will feel as though we have no energy or power to move anything heavier than a piece of paper. This is the time to 'invest in loss'. If we persist, slowly over time 'jin' builds up, and our arms acquire a relaxed springy energy which will eventually become much stronger than our initial 'li'.

2) *Cultivate 'sung' (relaxation)*

To build up 'jin', we have to sung (relax) our arms. But merely relaxing is not enough. The key to building up sung is to constantly practise the taijiquan movements. This leads to familiarity with those movements, and eventually as this familiarity increases, so will the sung in our arms. This is why it takes many, many years to achieve a state of 'zhen sung' (true sung).

3) *Cultivate 'chen' (sinking)*

A relaxed arm will automatically sink, but it is important to differentiate the sinking of the physical arm and the sinking of the 'chi'. It is possible (and we should be able to) sink the physical arm without sinking the 'chi'.

4) *Cultivate uprightness of the body*

We must be able to maintain our body in a completely upright (vertical) position. This is the equilibrium state and allows us to receive force from any direction.

5) *Separate the substantial and insubstantial*

This allows us to practise relaxation in our legs, and to avoid double weightedness, which impedes freedom of movement.

6) *Combine the external and the internal*

External means the physical body, and internal means three things, 'yi' (body control), 'chi' and 'jing shen' (concentration/awareness). It is possible to produce force merely through the movement of the physical body without using any of the three internal elements. Such force is soft and weak like a flat balloon or tyre. But if we add the three internal elements to our movement of the physical body, the energy or force produced is true jin, which is lively, springy and powerful.

7) *Cultivate the 'yi'*

We must be able to exert full control over all parts of our body. This can be practised.

8) *Cultivate the 'chi'*

Initially our body is like a virgin forest. To cultivate 'chi' is like using tractors to clear and build roads in the forest. The aim is to allow 'chi' to move freely throughout our body. The first step is to practise sinking 'chi' into the 'dan tian'. Next practise moving 'chi' to our hands and fingertips (this is quite easy). Next practise sinking 'chi' to the bottom of our feet. Many people when they practise the 'external' sinking (see (3) above), they also sink 'chi' down to their feet without realising it. This is a good way to practise moving the 'chi' down to our legs, but what most people do wrong is they keep the 'chi' down there without moving it back up. A concentrated 'chi' in the legs leads to stagnation. Next practise moving the 'chi' up our backs along the spine to the top of our head (bai hui point), and later down along the front to the bottom of our body between our thighs (hui yin point). Keep practising every day until the aforesaid 'roads' become bigger and bigger. The practice could be done at any time, while standing, sitting, walking, driving, talking etc.

9) *Cultivate the 'jing shen'*

After we cultivate the 'chi', we do not use the 'chi' directly, but indirectly by using 'jing shen' which can automatically lead the 'chi' with it. This 'jing shen' means total body awareness, and it feels as if we are trying to feel an imaginary mosquito landing on a random part of our body. This bodily awareness and concentration allows our 'chi' to circulate throughout our body freely using the aforesaid 'roads'. When practising the form, practise this 'jing shen'. Imagine that our head is suspended from the ceiling with a thread, this allows the 'jing shen' to reach the top of the head.

10) *To know how to 'fajin' (release jin)*

Once 'jin' has been built up, and once we can combine the external with the three internal elements, to 'fajin' is the easy part. When we 'fajin', ensure that both the frontmost part of our body which is touching the opponent (typically our palms or arm) and the rearmost part of our body (typically the foot of our back leg) as well as everything in between are moving at the same time. This is what it means when it is said the arms do not move on their own. Then simply aim all your energy at one point in a straight line. It is said to 'fajin' is like releasing an arrow. When you pull the string and release the arrow, the energy and movement of the string is lively and springy. The 'jin' which is released during 'fajin' is lively and springy like that string of the bow.

Enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2016)

Yi, Qi, Li = mind controls Qi, Qi controls muscle, you cannot abandon muscle energy or you do not move. Muscle energy, if done right, is Qi.

Things needed to practice Tai Chi; First one must complete your Shen (Spirit) and you must unify your Shen with the movement. Second you must make your Yi (thought, intension) an important part of every move and third is Shi (posture, position) it must be correct and comfortable. And you cannot do it without Li

Sandao; Yi, Qi, Shi


----------



## zzj (May 25, 2016)

Its a good summary of what we discussed during our brief meeting, it's even better to have it written down so that we can revisit the concepts and clarify our thoughts in our practice. 

The part about sinking vs circulation of chi/qi is what I still have to think about.


----------

